# eastern water skink enclosure pics



## Cav3man (May 7, 2012)

hey everybody im just wondering if you got any eastern water skinks would you show me a few pics of your tank set up just lookling for some more ideas )


----------



## ShredaPezzy (May 7, 2012)

This is great for the Lizard, ordinary for the viewer as in this environment these guys tend to feel like they are in the wild so they hide at any perceived threat (including Humans). He seems to love it though, he bathes, head-bobs & takes the occasional swim to chase the fish. Although it is hard to see due to the plant growth, there is alot of room for these guys to run around & find a nice spot to sun bathe.


----------



## Cav3man (May 7, 2012)

your pics didnt work mate


----------



## Jason.s (May 7, 2012)

*Here a pic of my setup*














three foot tank with pond down one end and a basking light over a bush rock with some
plants they love it.


----------



## book (May 12, 2012)

Some old fish tanks with pond and land areas. Some live and fake plants but I have been inspired to try more live plants and moss.


----------



## Cav3man (May 12, 2012)

cheers everyone am loving your tanks they are all so awesome mine is just a basic set up trying to save up and make them as good as yours


----------



## yewherper (May 12, 2012)

Those tanks look awesome, never really thought of keeping water skinks. What are they like to keep? would you guys recommend them? Thanks


----------



## Jason.s (May 12, 2012)

some beut setups people!!!!


----------



## Cav3man (May 13, 2012)

they are great skinks they can be a bit flitey but they are awesome they great personalitys i would reccoment them


----------



## Trench (May 13, 2012)

ShredaPezzy said:


> View attachment 251055
> View attachment 251054
> View attachment 251053
> 
> ...




you should post a thread with pics of your enclosures along with this one, They are some of the best enclosures I have seen


----------



## Jande (May 13, 2012)

Really liking the setups, guys. Hadn't considered keeping these as pets but we had a lot of friendly ones in the backyard when we lived in Qld. Was good enough for me when they came to visit.


----------



## GeCkOs_4_LiYfE (May 13, 2012)

Nice setups


----------



## PythonLegs (May 13, 2012)

Shreda, have you ever noticed them actually catch fish?


----------



## book (May 13, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Shreda, have you ever noticed them actually catch fish?


I have only just sold that little guy to Shreda. He looks like he is going to be very happy in there. 
Mine catch feeder shrimp and small feeder fish which I have to keep restocking in their ponds. I have a photo some where with one at the edge of the pond with a fish it just caught in its mouth. 



Found the photo. A juvenile with his first catch.


----------



## Cav3man (May 27, 2012)

ive tried mine on fish they wernt really interested but i gotta set up a new enclosure one day for them cant wait


----------



## Revell13 (May 27, 2012)

What kind of temp's do you guys use for these enclosures? My 4x2x2 is 34-36 under the basing light, around 30 high up on the hot side and 25 lower down on the hot side and cool side with the water stays around 18-20, I would love some Eastern Water Skinks to join my Eastern Water dragons in this enclosure!







I would love to add some more live plants to my enclosure, and the last one is my little dragon finishing off a cricket


----------



## book (May 28, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> What kind of temp's do you guys use for these enclosures? My 4x2x2 is 34-36 under the basing light, around 30 high up on the hot side and 25 lower down on the hot side and cool side with the water stays around 18-20, I would love some Eastern Water Skinks to join my Eastern Water dragons in this enclosure!


The enclosure itself would be fine for Water Skinks once the Water Dragons are too big to live in there and you have moved them to an upgraded home.
I wouldn't recommend keeping the two species together. An adult Water Dragons would likely make a meal of a Water Skink.
Back the basking spot down to 30-34 for Eastern Water Skinks. They do best with temps from 24-26. If they come from a cooler region you may want to treat them more like Southern Water Skinks and have no basking lamp.



Cav3man said:


> ive tried mine on fish they wernt really interested but i gotta set up a new enclosure one day for them cant wait


Mine only eat fish or feeder shrimp if they can catch their own from the pond and will not touch a freshly killed one offered to them.
Are you going to share photos of your own set up Cav3man?
I am interested to see if your Eastern Water Skinks look like the ones I purchased from SA which are smaller and darker than any others I have seen.


----------



## Goth-Girl (May 28, 2012)

Awsome Enclosures Guys....


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 28, 2012)

I would love some of these to keep. 
I use to spend hours as a kid catching them on the river banks of the murray when I was bored of fishing with my Dad.


----------



## Cav3man (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry guys my enclosure isnt the best atm but my female is pregnant


----------

